# Possible SR20DET into S13 project



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Hey guys, I think this is the right forum to post this in. I'm told that the S13's are the best balanced of the 240s. What I am wanting to do is through an SR20DET in one. Which model would I be best suited for? So far, I've heard that an '89 or '90 model would be the best. Any thoughts? I'm planning on buying the car with blown motor and then taking it to Boostfactor in Irving, TX and having them do the swap. Will the S15 motor swap into the S13 body?

Also, can anyone point me in teh right direction for doing research in this chasis? So far this forum is all I have to 240s. Thanks peeps!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually, the 91 - 94 model would be your best bet for the swap. For two reasons, the power steering lines are in the right place and the a/c compressor will bolt up to an SR. With an 89 - 90 model you will have to get a new high pressure power steering line and make a custom mount for the a/c compressor. To answer your question, the S15 SR will fit into an S13.. just make sure you get the driveshaft and rear differential for it to work properly. If you need more information try:

www.240sxforums.com  
www.srswap.com


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Cool. This is exactly the kind of info I am looking for. I'm going to be doing some homework now that I know where to look. Are there and differences advantages b/t the 91-94 models?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

91-94 model is almost identical to the 89-90 model with a few differences. The 91-94 came with a 155hp DOHC motor, the 89-90 came with a 140hp SOHC motor. The 91-94 also has a slightly different front end. I only recommended the 91-94 because it will make an SR swap easier.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

OK. Now just to decide which motor to swap in. I would love the S15 since it already has around 250HP. But it is so much more expensive than getting the S13 DET swapped in. Anyone have an idea which would me the most cost-efficient? One thing that really makes the S15 swap attractive is the 6-spd tranny, and I dont believe the S13 has the 6-spd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey donovan, this is Duc from Boostfactor. If you have any questions you can email me or call the shop and talk to Sammy. The S15 motors will run you around $5500-6000. If you ask us, we'd say stay away, since they are so expensive. You can get the S13 motor and do a turbo upgrade and make more power. But the S15 already comes with a nice turbo. I think the S15's turbo's max out at around 320 or so hp. You can get the S13 up to around 250hp on the stock turbo. Come up there sometime, and we can tell you what ever you want to know. Pretty soon the website will be updated with all the faq about the SR20det's too.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Fast240-T said:


> [BThe S15 motors will run you around $5500-6000. If you ask us, we'd say stay away, since they are so expensive. You can get the S13 motor and do a turbo upgrade and make more power. [/B]


I'm thinking the same thing. Seems like it would be cheaper to get the S13 and upgrade the motor and turbo, and get more power than the S15. Is there a way to get a 6-spd for the S13? Would it be worth trying?

I'm trying to decide b/t the Fastback and Coupe. Which would eb better? I'm not worried about the looks as much as I am keeping power. Is there much of a wieght difference? Since I don't have the 240 yet, I am still open to suggestions. Also, where is a good place to get a 240 with a blown motor and the body be in good condition?

Anyone wanna buy a 200SX?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

We've got a couple of S13's at the shop with blown motors, Just stop by and take a look. If not just ask Sammy to keep an eye out for you. If you're looking for the lightest one, I would have to say the S13 fastback. You don't have all the weight of that glass hatch. I wouldn't bother getting the S15 tranny. Alot of the guys in Japan swap out their 6 speed's for the 5 speed anyways. Alot of people think that because the gears in the 6speed are thinner, that it won't handle over 350hp. But Blitz has already proven that wrong, since they put 430hp down on a stock S15 tranny. The reason I say stay away from the 6speed tranny is because you would also have to find the S15 LSD and drive shaft. The speed sensor is on the LSD on the S15, while it's on the 5speed trannys. We'll I don't know if you've seen the Sil-eighty lately, but it's not a sil-eighty anymore. We sold the Silvia front end to a customer and now have a S15 front on. Here's a pic.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Fast240-T said:


> *We've got a couple of S13's at the shop with blown motors, Just stop by and take a look. If not just ask Sammy to keep an eye out for you. If you're looking for the lightest one, I would have to say the S13 fastback. You don't have all the weight of that glass hatch. I wouldn't bother getting the S15 tranny. Alot of the guys in Japan swap out their 6 speed's for the 5 speed anyways. *


I just might be able to stop by the shop on my way to my girlfriend's house. I want to know exactly how much I'll be spending before I start the project so I can plan which mods come first. BTW, do yall have access to a dyno? I'd like to find out where my 200SX is at with the couple mods that are on there. 

Fastback it is. Personally I like the looks of the fastback and coupe, so the only thing that matters is weight and balancing. Hence the reason for going for the S13 body....

How come they go for the 5-spd? The 6-spd was more of a nicety than anything. But then again, I drive in rush hour traffic , so less gears is nice. (I need a better job to be driving to MacArthur and 114 everday from Mesquite) Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

They use the 5 speed because the stock tranny is good for 500+hp. Anything after that they normally use an aftermarket transmission anyways.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Fast240-T said:


> *They use the 5 speed because the stock tranny is good for 500+hp. Anything after that they normally use an aftermarket transmission anyways. *


Speaking of tranny upgrades, what choices are there? I once saw in a video of Nissan, where the guy changed gears by either pushing forward or pulling backward on the gear shift. That blew me away! How much is a setup like that? lol it's probably more than I can afford...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Alot of the guys use the Grex (Greddy/Trust) Sequential (that's what they are called) transmissions. They are alittle pricey and they are in the $8,000+ catagory. There are alot of different companies that make them. Ask to see the Hyper-Rev magazine when you get to the shop. They list almost everything that's made for the S13-S15 silvia's. Don't worry, the sticky pages are just from other enthusiests drooling all over the pages at all the bad ass products listed. If you just want you car to shift like a sequential transmission, you can get the IKEYA FORMULA - sequential shifter. It bolt's right on to the SR tranny. Here's the link to it. It's very new to the market, so I don't know exactly how good it is. http://www.ikeya-f.co.jp/english/


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Fast240-T said:


> *Don't worry, the sticky pages are just from other enthusiests drooling all over the pages at all the bad ass products listed. *


Speaking of drooling... I wonder how much they want for that bolt-on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

It's around $1,200 but that's not including shipping....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well thats better than $8K...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

yea, tell me about it......


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

That formerly-known-as-Sil-80, is friggin mean looking dood! Do any of the other front valences interchange onto the S13? I'm not sure if I want to alter the body any, but it would be nice to know what choices I have. Currently I am going to go for the sleeper look. Once I have enough under the hood to back up the looks, I might do a body kit of some sort. But that's a ways off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Alot of people swap out the S14's front end to the S13's too, but the most populare one's are still the sil-80 and the strawberry face conversions. I think we have 1 S13 silvia front end conversion left. Just take a look at the Hyper-Rev, and you can get lots of idea's from it.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well I'm on my way to the shop now. I'll make sure to take a look at the mag when I get there. Thanks for the help man!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

No problem I should be there in an hour or so.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

After an enlightening couple hours at BoostFactor (thanks for the hospitality guys!), I still have questions. OK here goes. 

1st...What is the stock HP at the wheels? Torque? (S13 SR20DET)

2nd... Is the boost able to be set at will? In other words, am I able to dial in how much boost I want to be pushing at that time? If so, what is the lowest amount of boost I can push? Highest possible? I want to be able to upgrade the turbo in the future and would like to have that sort of control if possible. That way, when it is raining cats and dogs I can tame the beast until it's safe to run it's usual power. I hope to save some gas that way also, though I don't think good gas mileage is gonna be possible with what I want to do with the engine. 

3rd... What is this Hydrosystem I am hearing about? Where is some info I can read up on? And as usual, how much. Typical broke newbie question... 

Well I'm off to bed now. Hopefully I can get the issues resolved with the 200SX soon, so I can get it off my hands, and the 240 into my hands...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Well we're always glad to help fellow enthusiests out. Okay when we first got our car done we dyno'd it at 187.9hp to the wheels. That's on stock boost which is 7psi with no intercooler, and a rigged up downpipe/exhaust. The turbo will max out at 14psi. You will dyno around 250hp with it at 14psi.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

What all is needed to get the PSI up to 14? If I am going to be putting an IC on there, which I will, I want to go ahead and get one big enough to surpass the needs of say a T3/T4. What else do I need to keep in mind? Blow-off valves, tubing? 

Personally I think I am going to be shooting for a minimum of 400 HP at the wheels. Now if I can only find the answer to those other questions. Any ideas as to where I can look to find them? If you haven't noticed I know very little about turbos. I am learning though. Are there any good web sites I can look at and learn more about turbos?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Well if you want to shoot for that much, I would suggest getting the Greddy R-SPL intercooler. It's HUGE!!! That should be good enough for 500+hp. But our SR is putting down 450hp to the ground right now on the stock block. We can get you alot of different turbo sizes when ever you want. A basic kit would get you a T3/T4 with our equal length stainless steel manifold. With that kit and a set of cams and some other stuff you'll be very happy at over 400+. On the boost, you can turn it down for daily driven or just turn it off and run at stock boost. I know alot of people who do this.

Here's what you will be needing to run at 14psi safely:

-Walbro 255 fuel pump
-intercooler
-boostcontroller
-blowoff valve
-free flowing 3in exhaust

That should be it.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

*toys toys toys... and o ya... MORE TOYS*

Sounds good to me. I have a feeling the bigger turbo is gonna have to wait, though I am hoping to get enough from my car and the other stuff i'm selling to get as much power as posisble out of the car from the start. Now I just need to talk to Sammy about how much the turbo upgrade will cost in addition to the swap. 

What is the minimum i can do for the clutch on my 200 and be safe? I would like to not have to spend much on repairing that car so i'll have more money for the 240. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

quickest way I can think of is taking it to Carmax. They'll buy it for a decent price if there's no frame damage.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ya. It wouldnt hurt to see how much they will give me for it. But I doubt I will get as much as the car is worth if i sell it to a dealer. Once it is ready I'm gonna post it on the forums here and in the classifieds..


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Duc, Do you remember if BF was wanting to put a JDM spec engine in the 240? Where do they get their engines from? I knew I forgot to ask them something the other day when I was at the shop...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

All the SR20det's are Japan spec unless noted other wise. Sorry I can't tell you where we get our motors from, because our sources varies according to their stocks. But no matter where ever we get the motors from we double check the motors very carefully before you install it in your car. There will be no, opps your motor was blown bullshit...or your turbo was blown. If we get the motor and something is wrong or missing, then we should have know about it before hand so we can order the replacement parts for it. Simple as that. You didn't see in the back yesterday did you??? well we had a FWD SR20DET that we ordered for someone there but they picked it up already, now all we have left are 3 blacktop RWD sr20det's. We should be getting more in soon. Our last shipment was sold in a week. So we're just waiting. We usually don't sell motors to individuals who want to install it themself, because it just eliminates the hassles of dealing with work you didn't do. Plus the install price would justify all the labor we put in prepping the motors, and stuff.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I didn't look at anything in the back yesterday. We talked about everything in the showroom.

Are yall open tomorrow? If so what time, I'd like to take a closer look at that red (the one with the blown motor, I want to see the inside of the car, what condition the dash is, etc. ) and also see if German? might be able to look at my A/C compressor. I'm wondering if servicing the compressor wont fix it. I'm not getting any cool air from it any more. I did have a guy recharge the a/c which worked for all of a few mins. I want to see the inside of the car, what condition the dash is, etc. 

How is the suspension on that 240? Does it need to be replaced right away? Or can it wait a while until I can put something nice in it? How old are the tires on it? I'll be putting new ones on there soon anyways, but if I can wait a month or so to get the Kuhmo 712s mounted, etc that would be great.

Does the stereo work? Tape deck? So long as there is sound I'll be happy. I dont need exceptional sound, just something to listen to other than the engine. Though I do find myself turning off the radio and listening to the engine more and more...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't think you want the red car. It's stripped. We bought it so we can build a race car out of it. So it's gonna be more work for you if you want it. We'll be open tomorrow at 11-7. Just stop by. We'll be there. The suspension on the 240sx is okay at best, but I'm pretty sure you can hold out a month or so and get some nice ones...Zeal B2's.... I'll be there all day tomorrow, so just stop by.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Do you know of any other 240s then? Do you know much about the 240 that Sammy got from that body shop? He said it would be a week or so before he knew how much to ask for it. Have you seen the car? Or of someone with a 240 w/ blown motor?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

That white one will be very nice. I think the motor might still be good on that one, but I'm not sure. It was in a front end collision, and it sat there for 5 years. The motor's got 34,000 miles on it. It's a 93 hatch. But the interiror's very nice. I don't know how everthing is electronically, but it's got very nice interior. The motor looks almost cleaner than my motor in my car (and I clean mine once a month!!). We'll see how good it looks when it comes back from the body shop.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Do you have an idea of what Sammy might end up wanting for it? based on what you know now...

Out of curiosity, has anyone attempted to take an AWD DET and turn a 240 into AWD? Is it possible to do? Seems to me like it would be one heck of a beast if someone managed to do this. If it doesnt require a lot of expense, I might consider trying to do this. Do you think it would be worth the effort? Just a lil curiosity sinking through...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm not sure, they didn't tell me how much the estimate was to repair the damages and to repaint it. 

On the 240sx AWD issue. The budget will be way costly. Anything can be done if you have the money. Your talking about too much custom mods to make it fit. Now, if you ask me about it in the Altima....hmmmmmm....you do know they have them over there AWD don't you????????????? hm...... but it's still gonna be costly and we would have to be on the suppliers ass 24/7 about getting all the right parts. Anyways, it's a though, but I have so many ideas in my head it hurts...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Fast240-T said:


> *Now, if you ask me about it in the Altima....hmmmmmm....you do know they have them over there AWD don't you????????????? hm...... but it's still gonna be costly and we would have to be on the suppliers ass 24/7 about getting all the right parts. Anyways, it's a though, but I have so many ideas in my head it hurts... *


I did not know they make AWD Altima's over there. That's friggin cool. O belive me I have many ideas too, but what I dont have is the money. That hurts... lol I need a new job... this one doesnt pay squat. It's hard to work on a project car and support yourself on just under $10/hr while driving almost an hour each way to work. Maybe I should go update my resume.... Atleast the schedule is good.... I can't wait to see that white 240. White was actually the color I was hoping for. Either that or I am goingto have it painted a metallic silver.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Well they guy was supposed to pick it up today. So we'll see what he can do by next week.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Cool..


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Do you know anywhere I can find some info on these hydrosystems? I know the basics of what they are, but nothing deeper. What do you think of them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry donni, I don't know what you are talking about.... If you had a link or something....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

hmmm.... i'll see if I cant find where it was I first heard of them. I believe that is is a mod for the IC. It basically uses minor water injection (somewhere) to help keep thigns cool, thus gaining power.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, okay I know what you're talking about now. Alot of the Subaru guys use it. It's pretty cool and all, but if you're running low to mid boost I don't think you should waist you're money on it. You can always go to Homedepot and buy all the hardware for it, but it won't be as fine a mist. We've actually had a couple of Subaru guys do it. They said you can tell alittle bit, but you can really tell alot on a very hot day. It just helps cool the air in the intercooler more. I know Nitrous Express has a kit like that now too. They use Nitrous instead of water. I think that would work pretty good on a nice hot Texas day....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I didn't think it would be helpful anytime soon. But once I am over 400HP in the future, it sounds like something I would be interested in. One thing I will not be doing is putting NOS on my car. To me, NOS is for someone who can't figure out how to set-up an engine for racing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Donovan, i have been reading all your posts and i have plans to do the same thing. its like your reading my mind or something. well, i am glad you are asking all these questions because i have all the same questions in my mind. im looking for a 240 here in FL unless boostfactor will ship one at a decent price here. keep up all the questions, if i have any i will add my 2cents

thanks
stephen


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

JuvenileII said:


> *Donovan, i have been reading all your posts and i have plans to do the same thing. its like your reading my mind or something. well, i am glad you are asking all these questions because i have all the same questions in my mind. im looking for a 240 here in FL unless boostfactor will ship one at a decent price here. keep up all the questions, if i have any i will add my 2cents
> 
> thanks
> stephen *


Hey I'm glad I've been able to help you out some, and I'm sure Boostfactor is happy to as well. They're good guys. You can reach them at 972-399-0499. I don't think it would hurt to talk to them about shipping a 240 out there. Feel free to add any questions to this thread. The more information we can collect, the better our cars will run. Kind of a you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours thing. 

Does anyone know where I can find some info on the suspension and rest of the S13 chasis? I've got plenty of info for the motor, tranny, etc. I want to start thinking about how I am going to keep the power on the road. I also wnat to know what the widest tires I can fit in the car are, especially in the rear. I'm eventually going to put either 17s or 18s in. I want as much rubber on the road as possible.  TIA!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Donovan, i tried to call that number and it picked up like it was a fax line. could you double check the number and make sure it is right. thanks

stephen


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Yea, that's the correct # to Boostfactor. They've been having phone problem's lately, and some calls don't get through. So just keep on trying.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

I'll try back tomorrow, im sure they are closed now. Duc, do you still have some s13's there with blown motors, how about one with no motor, that would make my life a little easier.  What kind of price tag are we looking at for one of those? how much do you think it would cost to ship to FL? dont break me, im a poor college kid  thanks

stephen


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Well it's not gonna be worth your time or ours if you want to find a cheap car from way out of state and have it shipped. I would try a little harder to find them in your local area so you don't have to pay for the shipping. When you look for one, make sure to find one that's got a motor. Because you will need to swap some parts from the KA to the SR. It'll make the swap take a little longer, but it will go alot smoother since you've got some of the parts to replace it with. Shipping on the car will be around $500+ so I wouldn't even waist my time with that if I was to look for a cheap car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

For S13 suspension mods, I believe you should always start with a full bushing replacement. For professional knowledge, I think Don Nimi of PDM Racing is the wisest out there. He has a fully modified S13 road racing car which he competes with in Canada. Check out www.pdm-racing.com, he carries a full line of 240sx suspension components, and does some custom machining at very reasonable prices. Only down side is you have to pay customs taxes when ordering anything. Back to what I was saying though, start with bushings. The suspenion needs to be tight for any other mods to work properly and 100% effectively. Polyurethane bushings accomplish this, along with a strut brace. Replace the swaybars close to last. If you replace them first, you'll mess up the neutral balance during cornering. That's advice from the experts not myself, I haven't gotten around to replacing mine yet. Good luck with your project, an SR powered S13 is one of the funnest cars I've ever owned or driven.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Good news Donovan, I have just gotten word that a local autosalvage has just got a 240 with a blown motor, i will be going there within the next few days to take a look at it, i will keep you posted. By the way, how is your project coming along?

-Stephen


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

My project is still pending funding. I'm currently on vacation in Springfield, Missourri, so it definately isnt going anywhere. Once I get back though, part 1 of the project goes in to full swing. I have to get the car sold. (200SX SE) I'll update this as it happens, though it will be a while. 

Let us know how it goes with the salvage yard.


----------

